# Smokai Electric smoke generator



## zootalaws (Dec 27, 2013)

Got one of these from my daughter in NZ - what a fantastic little device.

It's a venturi smoke generator, all stainless steel, comes with the air pump, piping, etc.

It needs a small hole (about 1/2") and a couple of screw holes to mount it on the side of anything (smokehouse, BBQ, etc.) plug it into the power, fill with chips, light, watch the smoke pour out.

This is my first time ever smoking anything and it worked flawlessly - giving 4-6 hours of cool smoke on a fill. I smoked bacon, ham, salmon using cherry wood chips and it was a fantastic christmas success. The unit certainly puts out enough smoke to do the job.

Mine cost US$135 and it looks indestructible.













1_Angle_grande.jpg



__ zootalaws
__ Dec 27, 2013


----------



## dockman (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice


----------



## engineer (Mar 15, 2015)

Looks pretty simple to copy.  Can you tell me how much ash is left when it's used up all the pellets?  Also, are there any stats on the air pump...like, liters per minute?  I'm going to be making one and this info would be great to have.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2015)

Engineer said:


> Looks pretty simple to copy.  Can you tell me how much ash is left when it's used up all the pellets?  Also, are there any stats on the air pump...like, liters per minute?  I'm going to be making one and this info would be great to have.  Thanks a lot.


It's kinda doubtful that you'll get an answer. This thread is from 2013, and the poster, from "Borneo" hasn't been on the forum since 14 months ago.

Bear


----------



## engineer (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol.  I tried.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2015)

Engineer said:


> Lol.  I tried.


You never know---He might still pop in when he gets out of the jungle.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 16, 2015)

zootalaws said:


> Got one of these from my daughter in NZ - what a fantastic little device.
> 
> It's a venturi smoke generator, all stainless steel, comes with the air pump, piping, etc.
> 
> ...



Hi Engineer, I have one of these units, in fact I have just given a good clean out. Will have a look and let you know.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## engineer (Mar 16, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Engineer, I have one of these units, in fact I have just given a good clean out. Will have a look and let you know.
> 
> Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## engineer (Mar 16, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Engineer, I have one of these units, in fact I have just given a good clean out. Will have a look and let you know.
> 
> Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


The unit appears pretty simple...is there anything fancy inside?  Anything difficult to re-create in the venturi setup?


----------



## zootalaws (Mar 16, 2015)

There's nothing fancy, just a perforated tube, with a twist-lock that is how the body mounts to the smoker.

I will get the calipers out and draw it up.

As to how much ash is left, I use cherry and apple chips and there isn't a whole lot left once it has finished - less than an inch. I don't soak them and a load lasts a good couple of hours on low (I only use high to get it started),

The manufacturer sells pellets, but they aren't available here. My mate has one in NZ and he uses them, they give good, consistent smoke. They are the size of small animal feed pellets.

The pump is just a regular dual-outlet fish tank pump with a switch and both outlets joined in a Y. It doesn't have any markings, but it feels like quite a low CFM. I would just buy whatever the aquarium shop has in switchable dual-pump.

It's been a great and consistent unit, giving tons of cool smoke over a number of hours per fill.

I don't smoke a lot, but friends are impressed with the quality of the results, especially the cheeses and salmon.

I wasn't ignoring the previous posts -this was the first time I got a notification that there had been a reply to my post.

The jungle presents its own challenges with smoking, but I haven't killed anyone yet.


----------



## engineer (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Zootalaws!  I plan to add a sort of grate above the 'floor', to let ash fall through.  I am hoping this will create a cleaner smoke...some of the SmokeDaddy owners talk about creosote accumulating in the pipes or even on the food.  If the ashes aren't right next to the smoke outlet, maybe, creosote won't be a problem at all.


----------



## zootalaws (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not sure that will work


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 16, 2015)

Just cleaned mine out today. There was a build up black in the unit and smoke feed tube.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## zootalaws (Mar 16, 2015)

IMG_0168.JPG



__ zootalaws
__ Mar 16, 2015






As mounted













IMG_0169.JPG



__ zootalaws
__ Mar 16, 2015






I didn't complete the last burn - I turned off the pump.













IMG_0170.JPG



__ zootalaws
__ Mar 16, 2015






Wall thickness is about 1mm stainless













IMG_0171.JPG



__ zootalaws
__ Mar 16, 2015






You can see how much material is ejected into the smokehouse from a couple of loads of chips. Not really worth worrying about. The hole in the top of the venturi pipe is matched on the other side - for sticking a nail in and unlocking the pipe from the chamber, which allows you to unlock the chamber from the base. A neat bit of engineering.













IMG_0172.JPG



__ zootalaws
__ Mar 16, 2015






The chamber is around 300mm high by around 76.5mm wide.

The holes, the air and venturi pipe are centred at 70mm from the base

The pump inlet goes into the end of the venturi that sticks out through the wall of the chamber (you can see it protruding above the air pipe fitting) . It has a slot about 40mm long and 10mm wide on the underside - to prevent debris blocking the venturi. The vent holes are 10mm and are on both sides.













IMG_0173.JPG



__ zootalaws
__ Mar 16, 2015






The venturi pipe - I guess it's 19mm













IMG_0175.JPG



__ zootalaws
__ Mar 16, 2015






Plenty of nastiness on the cap - a turned piece of hardwood. It works great.













IMG_0176.JPG



__ zootalaws
__ Mar 16, 2015






Surprise! the pump did have a sticker after all!


----------



## zootalaws (Mar 16, 2015)

The infinity pump specs: http://www.aquarium-parts.co.uk/air...y-ap-750-twin-outlet-air-pump-2-x-200-lh.html

It's 240V, so source a 110v (or 12V) equivalent.


----------



## engineer (Mar 16, 2015)

Zootalaws...thanks so much!  That gives me a lot to go on.  When I find a suitable piece of pipe (I'm thinking square pipe, to make it easier to attach to stuff) I will certainly reply here with my design and results.  

Your smokehouse looks great by the way.


----------



## zootalaws (Mar 16, 2015)

My mate made one out of a baby milk can. As long as you can get it to draw, you are laughing. Then it's all about getting it to burn all the way to the bottom.

If you were using the Smokai pellets, I think it would be perfect, but for using wood chips, it's a little skinny - sometimes the chips jam up and they don't fall down and burn. Other than that, you can experiment with a bit of plastic down pipe, it doesn't need to be metal to do your initial sizing/draw/venturi testing, as long as you just use a smoke source that isn't hot.


----------



## clifford (Mar 5, 2016)

I bought one of these as well. I live up north in just about into the Yukon  This unit works well when all the weather conditions are good . It does not work well when humidity is high and on cold days . For example it is -14 here right now and I am having a hard time to get any smoke out of it right now .On a sunny warm day the unit almost makes to much smoke . I do a lot of cold smoking as I put up 300- 400 lbs of Bacon at a time .. The pellets seem to work the best in it . Am really thinking of going to some other means as it is just to time consuming constantly playing with this thing to try and get smoke out of it .


----------



## clifford (Mar 5, 2016)

I found the best way to clean this Smokai out is put it in your BBQ Cover it snuggly in tin foil then turn the BBQ absolutely high .In about ten minutes the BBQ is going to start to smoke like crazy . When your BBQ stops smoking , take it and let it cool . You are going to be amazed how clean it is , not a whisper of anything left .I leave mine in for about a half hour and the job is done and no muss no fuss .


----------



## showin4fun (Jun 22, 2016)

Zootalaws,

Can I bother you with a couple of questions about your Smokai?

Is there a small tube that goes on the end of the air pump fitting and inside the venturi tube? Can you let me know the size of the tube and how far it protrudes into the burn chamber?

Is the 40mm X 10mm slot in the venturi tube centred in the burn chamber?

Is there some type of screen above the venturi tube that the pellets rest on? Is it a mesh or screen?

Sorry for all the questions but I just wanted to get a better idea of how the Smokai is put together.

Thanks,

Jeff........


----------



## ADogNamedGromet (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi I made one very similar to the Smokai.  It works really well.  I have a small machine shop and acquired some brass and Stainless pipes.    Mine has a slot at the underside of the pipe of about 1/4" X 2 "   The tube is attached to a  brass part that holds a small copper tube that extends just past the slot under it.  The tube is about .100" of an inch diameter inside.   The holes on the side of the unit are about 3/8 .  These sizes are proportional to the air flow.  

Mine pumps out smoke for several hours but It is very intense smoke.  I never have to smoke for more than 1hr or the flavor is overpowering.  Everyone in my family says 1/2 hr or less is adequate.   I use a chainsaw and a small tarp to collect different wood chips.  The chainsaw creates perfect wood chips for burning.  I do not wet the wood.   I like Ceder and cannot buy it in shavings so I go to Homedepo and buy untreated ceder fence boards.  I am Estonian and they smoke allot of Herring and Eel.  I also lived in BC and Ceder and Salmon go well together.

My setup works well and it produces adequate smoke.  There is a build up of Creosote at the burn area and in the pipe.  I have made it so that it disassembles easily.  I also have a wire and a stainless steel-wool ball to clean the inside of the pipe.  Rubbing alcohol dissolves the creosote.  If I smoke for prolonged periods it builds up and needs mid smoke cleaning.   

I have learned that High temperature burning produces less smoke.  Low temperature burning and softwoods create more smoke and creosote.  I think it is normal to have some creosote.  I would like to tweak mine to a bit higher temp to produce less of it.   

Remembering that smoke is a carcinogen so eating too much of the black stuff is bad for you.  It also makes allot of old world flavor.  I smoke a  
several times a year and keep it to a indulgence.     So when I do it I do it right.   Smoked Lux, Smoked Cheese, Smoked Butter,  Smoked Garlic,  Peppers, Nuts, Spices, Parmesan.      At party's my smoked Bree and Cheddar is eaten seconds after I put it on the table.  They love it.

Rum soaked Smoked Salmon is my fav.


HOW DO YOU GUYS CLEAN YOUR EQUIPMENT?


----------

